# Steep Hill - what's with this mysterious song?



## HUEH (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello guys.

Recently I found a song. A rather dull and boring song. The name of the song was Steep Hill.

For some reason I googled this song, to check if it was a reference to something because of it's rather unusual name, considering it's a K.K. Song and everything.
I never found out if it was a reference to something, because something else caught my attention instead - This song seem to have a rather large fanbase!
People who are emotionally attatched to the song and people who make up their own lyrics, claiming this boring song to be one of K.K.'s best songs of all time.

But once again I became curious. Curious of why this song was so popular.

Until now I've still not understood why it's so popular, but I've become rather attatched to this mysterious song myself.

I guess the bottomline and my question is: What's with Steep Hill?


----------



## nikkidii (Oct 7, 2013)

Huh.. I always thought of Steep Hill as an upbeat song. It's one of my (many) favorites. I don't know how to explain why people like it, as it has no real lyrics.. But the tune's catchy.. I guess the beat makes me feel like it's about someone trying to overcome something? (i'm getting real deep now.. i better stop. )


----------



## ceribells (Oct 7, 2013)

Maybe its because its old? It appeared in Dobutsu no Mori e+, the Japanese version of the original American Animal Crossing, but idk if it actually was in ACGCN. I personally like that the album art references the old terraced style of towns (there was a cliff through GCN towns that had ramps leading down).


----------



## Hey Jude (Oct 12, 2013)

Sorry I can't offer any insight. I didn't know there was such a big fanbase for it either, and now it puzzles me a little too.
Personally I think it's a rather cool song, with a creepy vibe to it. It's one of my favorites next to K.K. Blues. Not boring at all! ^^; haha. I guess it just speaks to a lot of people and that's that.


----------



## Souji (Oct 13, 2013)

I love Steep Hill, it does have a bit mysterious side to it and gives me teeny creeps (in a good way!). And yeah I don't think it's boring either, far from that! But I guess it's matter of taste with this song. I love it so much, it's the background music in my main room in New Leaf.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Oct 14, 2013)

I love the the music box version of it.


----------



## HUEH (Oct 16, 2013)

Let me just say that I thought it was boring at first, but now when there's so much mystery to it I like it alot 
Thanks for the answers tho.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Oct 16, 2013)

I've always liked it a lot, although I prefer the live version. Yeah, it's a sad song, but I was in a sad mood when I first heard it. So maybe it just hit the spot. It's probably one of my top ten favorite K.K. songs.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 17, 2013)

I love Steep hill a lot


----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Oct 17, 2013)

Ohh, i used this for my Ai Enma room and i turned it into a music box! It's very sad sounding to me, but it's a very interesting song! 
: ) Not one of my favorites, but it's nice. I prefer the K.K. Sonata! It's my favorite.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 17, 2013)

It's definitely one of my favorites!  I really like it; that's why it was one of the first to be requested on my old town.  I don't think it's a very sad song.  To me it seems more upbeat, but we all have opinions!^^


----------



## jimmybrion99 (Oct 26, 2013)

i search this song on youtube, i get stepp hill village, lol!


----------



## NewtBoobin (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Mr_Persona (May 7, 2020)

Steep Hill was always my favorite and it was never boring. But I didn't know people were that crazy about it.


----------



## NewtBoobin (May 8, 2020)

Absolutely unhinged!  

jk, but I do think it is possible that it was inspired by the Silent Hill theme. They give off a very similar sound and feeling.


----------

